# Trouble with your nuts



## HSS (Jan 5, 2011)

Excellent idea, especially about super gluing the washer to the nut. Thanks for the tip, Bob.

Patrick


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Trouble with your nuts*



> author=krv3000 link=topic=523.msg2395#msg2395 date=1294224153
> hi just a tip for you all if you get one of them jobs of puting nuts on in hard to get at plases get your ring spaner i beleve they call them box renches in the usa place a pece of plastic bage over the ring end and then push the nut in to the plastic this will hold the nut and hellp you to put it on and if thers a wosher to go on kleen both the nut and wosher then super gule the wosher on to the nut regaards bob



Great idea!

Paul


----------

